
Ask HN: I'm looking for a Mentor - ParameterOne
Is there anyone here who would like to be my mentor? Preferably someone who has worked for a bunch of different companies on the way up the ladder to  Senior Architect or Development Director.
======
wturner
You might want to start by telling the potential mentor what you can offer in
return. Otherwise, your post comes off as entitled and divorced from day-to-
day reality.

------
gamechangr
Yeah - I don't think a mentor is going to fall for what you are describing
here. It sounds pretty selfish.

What you want is a free teacher. That's not a mentor.

Answer the question "why should I volunteer my $200 hr time to help you?" If
you have a good answer, I bet you get a mentor.

There are too many people wanting a lot of value for nothing.

~~~
ParameterOne
>I don't think a mentor is going to fall for what you are describing here. It
sounds pretty selfish.

Really? I'm not trying to trick anyone I'm just looking to see if there is
anyone here who might be interested.

>Answer the question "why should I volunteer my $200 hr time to help you?"

I would be happy to answer that in a private conversation.

------
mikeluby
Can you give a little bit more information about yourself?

~~~
ParameterOne
I can on a phone call or email.

~~~
PhilWright
I think prospective mentors need to know which country you are in, your
current position and your goals. That would help any potential mentor decide
if they would be interested.

~~~
ParameterOne
I'm in the United States. I own a small business and have been self employed
in some fashion for about 20 years. My goals I would really only want to speak
to the mentor about.

